# SMG Retrofit for the A/T guys



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

*SMG Steering wheel Retrofit for the A/T guys*

To the mods; posted here to gauge interest on a full write up, and to make people aware of it.

First things first. I am not responsible for any harm that you may inflict on either yourself or your car as a result of doing this modification. As with any modification of this nature, all risks are your own and any warranty concerns you may have are between you & your dealer.

To address the issue of the kit sold by Vincent Wong for $400. This modification was done using OEM parts, and OEM technology, so I am in no way stealing his or anyone else's technology, etc. I am using parts from another BMW model, and using them in my own car. The only additional parts being some wire, wire taps, electrical tape, and a plug to make the wiring easier. Basically I tapped 2 wires; that's it. 
Anyone who has done even the most basic wiring can accomplish this task, and to the mods/admins, I am a fellow mod on a few forums. Please read the actual instructions to see what is involved in doing this install before casting judgement. In all my years as a mod(since 97), I have never heard of someone trying to charge for modifying OEM parts. This is the kind of thing thatl these internet boards were made for. If everyone charged instead of spreading info freely, I'd hate to know what these boards would be like. No one would help anyone out. Its especially so in this case where there is a $325+ premium for what is basically just the tapping of 2 wires. Since the main parts come from BMW. His kit could only be some other way to tap the wires at the shifter. If the customer service and warranty (on what; wire taps?) is worth it to you, by all means, buy his kit. It just wasn't for me.

This install was performed on a 2003 540i. The basics should be the same for other models, but I really wont be able to help if you have any specific questions about removing trim pieces, wire colors, etc. in another model, or year car. If you need help like that, maybe the retail paddle shift kit is something you should consider.

TOOLS & PARTS NEEDED

-Various Flathead & Phillips screwdrivers both large, small, long & stubby.
-Torx bits
-Ratchet Set
-2 pin female end plug. (This can be found at computer hardware stores, and is used for the LED lights that indicate/show your desktop is powered up/running.)
-24 gauge, or similar size wire
-circuit tester
-compatible wire taps
-electrical tape
-wire cutters
-pliers

-SMG steering wheel; Part # 32 34 2 282 222
-SMG steering column switch; Part #61 31 8 379 091 
both purchased from Pacific for $562 plus shipping


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

The SMG steering wheel has an extra 2 prong plug on it other wheels don't.









Old Wheel









SMG Wheel with extra two prong plug for the paddles


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

This plugs into the 2 prong jack on the front of the SMG steering wheel switch that is not present on other model cars. 








Stock switch front









SMG switch front with additional 2 prong jack


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

The back of the switch also has another 2 prong jack on it that your old switch didn't.








Back stock switch









Back SMG switch


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

You need to run wires from there (using the 2 prong plug I mentioned above) to the shifter area where you will tap into the 2 wires that control the up/down shifts in tiptronic mode; That's it. 








Two prong computer LED wire


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

OEM tiptronic wires/plug









Tapped


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

running wires








same


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

All Done!!

A step by step will be posted once i upload all the pics, but it is definitely going to take me a little bit to organize, and post up a complete how to including the pics; Good Luck

P.S. Tried doing this all in one post, but the image limit wouldnt let me.


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

*plug style*

And the connectors you'll need are the same as CD audio connectors for computer (the analog connectors, not the digital ones), you can purchase these at any computer shop for a few bucks.

Good info, Mr. Hyde.

I've seen a similar post on E46 Fanatic a while ago, it was a modification for a X5. Note that if you have an older steering wheel with rectangular or non-round airbag, you'll need to purchase a new airbag also to fit the new SMG wheel.


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

TheMatrixz said:


> And the connectors you'll need are the same as CD audio connectors for computer (the analog connectors, not the digital ones), you can purchase these at any computer shop for a few bucks.
> 
> Good info, Mr. Hyde.
> 
> I've seen a similar post on E46 Fanatic a while ago, it was a modification for a X5. Note that if you have an older steering wheel with rectangular or non-round airbag, you'll need to purchase a new airbag also to fit the new SMG wheel.


Actually I just used 2 wire taps at the shifter. The only part I bought was a 2 prong Computer LED plug that I took a pic of above; that and the SMG parts or course. Everything else I had in my garage. After selling my M wheel, this mod in total only set me back about $250.

I did this mod over 3 mths ago, but unfortunately I just never sat down to do the write up til now. I actually did alot of it on my Sony Clie. If people are interested, I have pics of every step, and will post a complete DIY hopefully much sooner than 3 mths from now.


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

Mr Hyde said:


> Actually I just used 2 wire taps at the shifter. I only used a 2 prong Computer LED plug that I took a pic of above. That was the only thing I bought besides the SMG parts. Everything else I had in my garage. After selling my M wheel, this mod in total only set me back about $250


I want to do the same, but since I have an older M steering wheel, I'd also need to buy the airbag, that costs a bit too much. I've been searching for a used wheel+airbag, but they're hard to come by.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Hyde, much props to you for figuring it out. No hard feelings as all. I give credit to those who can work this out themselves. 

Just to make one thing clear, I am not Vincent Wong. The Vincent Wong you're referring to might be someone who works at iForged. My last name is Seah. No affiliation to iForged whatsoever.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Mr Hyde said:


> Tapped


I would _strongly_ advise against using those crimp-on wire taps. As far as I know, they are not available in a version compatible with the small wires used in BMW harnesses (just ask anyone who tried long-term use of a hardwired Valentine 1 using the supplied crimp tap).

Ideally, you'd buy the appropriate BMW connector shell (4-pin male and female, at least on an E46) and 4 matching male and female pins, and set things up so that you unplug the existing connection and insert the new connectors in the middle. However, BMW usually doesn't sell raw pins and shells, so you may need to order in bulk from their supplier (usually AMP/Tyco, in 10,000-piece quantity).


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Mr Hyde, much props to you for figuring it out. No hard feelings as all. I give credit to those who can work this out themselves.
> 
> Just to make one thing clear, I am not Vincent Wong. The Vincent Wong you're referring to might be someone who works at iForged. My last name is Seah. No affiliation to iForged whatsoever.


Sorry about that; I meant no disrespect. I had been shopping for rims in between my posting of this post, and when I did the mod months ago.



Terry Kennedy said:


> I would _strongly_ advise against using those crimp-on wire taps. As far as I know, they are not available in a version compatible with the small wires used in BMW harnesses (just ask anyone who tried long-term use of a hardwired Valentine 1 using the supplied crimp tap).
> 
> Ideally, you'd buy the appropriate BMW connector shell (4-pin male and female, at least on an E46) and 4 matching male and female pins, and set things up so that you unplug the existing connection and insert the new connectors in the middle. However, BMW usually doesn't sell raw pins and shells, so you may need to order in bulk from their supplier (usually AMP/Tyco, in 10,000-piece quantity).


Yup you are right, I forgot to mention that I had to crimp the wire tap to make it a little narrower to ensure a tight, secure fit, and that I also stripped the wire ahead of time to ensure I didnt cut it, instead of tapping into it, as it is a very small gauge wire. The tap was how I did it, but anyone could easily solder the wires, or try the 4 pin CD audio plug at the shifter. Its a 4 prong plug with multiple inputs, so you can use it in the middle, and plug the OEM plug in one end, and the other two wires in another end. Nice and simple for onlyabout $5. If my crimps give me trouble, thats the way I'll go, and I wont have 9,999 extra pieces laying around.


----------

